# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  عكس تصادفي

## program123

با سلام 
براي نمايش عكس تصادفي (يا عكس هايي كه مدام در صفحه عوض ميشوند) search كردم .
اما نتايج متفاوتي ديدم. لطفا راهنمايي كنيد . 
و فايل هاي js را ميتوانم در asp ببينم؟

----------


## M aJi D

سلام.
براي نشان دادن تصادفي عكس ها يا بصورت پشت سر هم ميتونيد 1تابع در جاوا اسكريپتتون بنويسيد كه از مسير مشخص شده عكس ها را بياره و براي مدت زماني مشخص اين عكس باقي بمونه و بعد از اون زمان عكس بعدي بياد.
و فقط بايد تابع خودتون را در قسمت onload صفحه فراخواني كنيد و بعد از اون تايمر زمانيتونو راه بندازيد.اگر خواستيد بگيدتا تابع را هم بنويسم.

----------


## program123

بله لطفا بنويسيد

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام این یه نمونه که برای بنر  وبلاگ خودم استفاده کردم


```
/*____ START Left Tabligh Code 120 *240 ________*/
//Powreded By Seyed Mohsen Moosavi
//Email : pesareabadani@gmail.com
//Tel : +989169292949
/*________ BEGIN CODE _______________*/

/*
                                       سلام 
				
			این یه نمونه کد بنر بصورت تصادفیه که سایز برنها در اندازه 120* 240 است
                      
					 My_bannerاسم این کد جاوا اسکریپت هم گذاشتم
					  
					  امیدوارم  به دردتون بخوره
					  
					  فقط لطف بفرمایید نوشته های بالا رو تغییر ندید
					  
                					  با سپاس 
									  
									  یا علی

*/

   <!-- Begin
var My_banner = 5;//این عدد 5 تعداد عکس هایی که قراره تکرار بشه رو نشون میده 
var now = new Date()
var sec = now.getSeconds()
var ad = sec % My_banner;
ad +=1;
if (ad==1) {//بنر اول

url="http://4dahmasoom.blogfa.com";//لینک بنر اول که چون واسه وبلاگتون میخواید همه لینکها رو باید یکی انتخاب کنید
alt="....::وبلاگ چهارده معصوم_علیهما السلام::...";//متنی که به هنگام قرار گرفتن موس روی عکس نشان داده میشود
banner="http://4dahmasoom.fileave.com/js/img/Banner120-240-01.gif";//آدرس عکس بنر که بایداول عکس رو آپلود کنید و سپس لینک آپلود رو توی این قسما قرار میگیرد
width="120";//عرض بنر است و استاندارد آن 120 است
height="240";//این هم ارتفاع بنر و در استاندارد 240 است
}
if (ad==2) {//بنر دوم

url="http://4dahmasoom.blogfa.com";
alt="....::وبلاگ چهارده معصوم_علیهما السلام::...";
banner="http://4dahmasoom.fileave.com/js/img/Banner120-240-02.gif";
width="120";
height="240";
}
if (ad==3) {//بنر سوم
 
url="http://4dahmasoom.blogfa.com";
alt="....::وبلاگ چهارده معصوم_علیهما السلام::...";
banner="http://4dahmasoom.fileave.com/js/img/Banner120-240-03.gif";
width="120";
height="240";
}
if (ad==4) {//بنر چهارم

url="http://4dahmasoom.blogfa.com";
alt="....::وبلاگ چهارده معصوم_علیهما السلام::...";
banner="http://4dahmasoom.fileave.com/js/img/Banner120-240-04.gif";
width="120";
height="240";
}
if (ad==5) {//بنر پنجم

url="http://4dahmasoom.blogfa.com";
alt="....::وبلاگ چهارده معصوم_علیهما السلام::...";
banner="http://4dahmasoom.fileave.com/js/img/Banner120-240-05.gif";
width="120";
height="240";
}
/*_________________________________________________________________________________________*/
//                مرحله درج کد های بنر به پایان رسید 
//             تعداد بنرها بسته به سلسقه خودتون داره که من 5 بنر رو مثال زدم 
//		   نمونه کلی بنر هم همون طور که می بینید یکیه فقط آدرس لینک بنرها فرق داره
/*__________________________________________________________________________________________*/
/*________________  به این کدهای پایین  هم کاری نداشته باشید  ________________________________*/
document.write('<center>');
document.write('<a href=\"' + url + '\" target=\"_top\">');
document.write('<img src=\"' + banner + '\" width=')
document.write(width + ' height=' + height + ' ');
document.write('alt=\"' + alt + '\" border=0><br>');
document.write('<small>' + '</small></a>');
document.write('</center>');
// End -->
/*________ END CODE __________*/
//موفق و موید و پیروز باشید
//مشکلی بود بهم خبر بدید
//اگر مورد استفاده قرار گرفت  یه فاتحه برای شادی رفتگانم بفرستید
//یا علی
//سید محسن موسوی
//شنبه 13 اذر 1389
```


کدهای بالا رو توی یه فایل جاوا اسکریپت جداگانه اگر بذاری خیلی بهتره

بعدش آدرسش رو بذاری خودش میاد

مثلا این جوری



```
<!-- Begin Code 120*240 --><script type='text/javascript' src="http://4dahmasoom.fileave.com/js/banner120-240.js"></script><!-- END CODE POWREDED BY www.4dahmasoom.blogfa.com -->
```

----------


## Mr FTHEL

با ریلود شدن صفحه میخوای عکس راندو م بیاد؟

----------


## mohsen6500

خوب اینم همین طوره 
هربار که صفحه رو رفرش کنید یک عکس نمایش داده میشه

----------


## mohsen6500

سلام
خوب اینم همین طوره دیگه
با هر برا رفرش کردن یک تصویر به صورت تصادفی نمایش داده میشه

----------


## FM.ALPACHINO

سلام 
ببخشید چطور میشه تصاویر رو از یه فایل بگیره 
منظورم اینه که چرا از تصاویری که قبلا اپلود شدن و در یک فایل مشخص قرار گرفتند نشه استفاده کرد؟

----------


## mohsen6500

من که درست متوجه نشدم!
اگر منظورتون اینه که عکس ها رو آپلود کنیم و بعد آدرسشون رو قرار بدیم که من توی کد بالا همین کارو کردم
عکس ها رو توی یه سرور دیگه آپلود کردم چون واسه بلگفا میخواستم
و آدرسشون رو توی کد نوشتم

----------


## FM.ALPACHINO

mer30 fahmidam

----------

